# GSD and baby video...



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Found this on Facebook today. Do you find it cute or terrifying?
Food Fight: Cute, Controversial Video Goes Viral » Life With Dogs


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I think is terrifying. I love my dogs but they are still dogs. Even if this GSD loves his/her baby and would never hurt it. It's still teaching the baby to take food from a dog. The next dog might grab the baby by the face/hand. Either way it's a recipie for disaster and the parents are setting up both the dog and their baby for failure.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

It a nice temperamented dog who is not fazed by the childs actions. Signs of a good dog.

But good dog or not. 

My offspring, would personally never be exposed to that situation.

I will never allow my skin babies (if or when I have them) to ever be that close or vulnerable while a dog is eating.
and
I will never subject my dogs to that sort of torment. My dogs allow me to touch their bones, and food, and do whatever I want to manipulate it. But that doesn't make it fair to continuously do so just because I can.

I am more food aggressive than my dogs. Touch my filet mignon or Crab legs and I WILL BITE you! I don't want my dogs to feel that same way. 

plus.... setting aside the fact that the dog is a potential danger to the child.

what about the dog food. 
what if that dog food happened to be a recalled bag with salmonella?

sorry there are just so many things wrong with that video.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I was floored by how gentle the dog was with the baby. And not happy with the parents for allowing the baby to continue to mess with the dog's food. And yeah, it was pretty gross to see the baby munch down some of that kibble!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Very Good Dog - Stupid Parents- plus we all know about bacteria in dog food. Yuk.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that the parents trust the dog. Cujo would probably be very similar with the three little nieces, but we would never try it. And it is not good to mess with a dog while eating, not just aggressive or food guarding, but that could contribute to bloat. 

But whatever, the dog is a good solid dog with the baby. 

My four year old niece fell off of the couch on top of Cujo's back legs. That had to have hurt. He growled a little but did not snap or bite. Some dogs would have. If the baby and dog live together, the parents should have a good feel for what the dog and child will do. 

As for letting the kid play with kibble???? Well, if it is your first kid, you sterilize everything. If it is your second kid you rinse things off. If it is your fifth kid, you spit on it twice and rub it against your pant leg. Kids have put worse things than dog kibble in their hands and mouthes.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL, well I suppose if they are feeding Orijen it's okay if the baby eats a little...


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

selzer said:


> I think that the parents trust the dog. Cujo would probably be very similar with the three little nieces, but we would never try it. And it is not good to mess with a dog while eating, not just aggressive or food guarding, but that could contribute to bloat.
> 
> But whatever, the dog is a good solid dog with the baby.
> 
> ...


So true.....lol. Who doesn't remember their mother licking their finger and using it to rub something off your face? I know I do. 
I wouldn't encourage this as a normal course of life, but it is nice to see that the dog is so good about it. I know Gunnar wouldn't care and wouldn't react, but I'm not sure yet about Cass or Chrissy. (Hope I never have to find out)


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I trusted Zeus with my son- only if I'm in the same room. Although I wouldn't have allowed my son to play with his food bowl like that, Zeus was fed raw. aranoid:

I think the gsd in that video showed exceptional behavior. I don't get what the big deal is


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Beautiful, patient, stable dog.
IDIOT parents.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

VERY patient dog. Its cute how they seem to be playing tug with the bowl but seriously not very smart parents. I trust my dogs. They're good dogs. No food aggression at all. My kids help feed them. BUT! My kids are never allowed to PLAY in the food while the dogs are eating it. I'm the only one who messes with their food once its down and thats only to add in some tasty treats to keep up with that people near the food is cool mindset. 
My dogs associate the kids with yummy junk food so they wouldnt be upset with the kids messing with their food but its still not allowed.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I trusted Zeus with my son- only if I'm in the same room. Although I wouldn't have allowed my son to play with his food bowl like that, Zeus was fed raw. aranoid:
> 
> I think the gsd in that video showed exceptional behavior. I don't get what the big deal is


Follow this link on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/lifewithdogs and then scroll down to the post from yesterday (April 27th) at 10:39 am to read the 127 comments this video resulted in. I think the main concern is that no matter how great the dog is, it's not a good idea to let your baby repeatedly attempt to pull the dog's food away. Why play with fire?


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Since I'm training my pup right now to NOT show any food aggression, I find this video rather terrifying. An adult dog and a baby playing around in his food bowl is a disaster waiting to happen. It might never happen, but it just takes a split second.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thank goodness Baby didn't try to get between the Beagle and its food!

At one point the GSD looked at the adults as if to say "don't you see what is happening here?"


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

AbbyK9 said:


> Beautiful, patient, stable dog.
> IDIOT parents.


Pretty well sums up what I think also. I would hope all my dogs would react the same but if someone tried that in my household I'ld be taking the broom to the adults.


----------

